# مشاكل الاسفنج



## Eng.Foam (20 أبريل 2008)

في حال وجود اي حاجة لحل مشاكل تظهر في صناعة الاسفنج المرن (Flexible polyurethane foam ) نحن مستعدين للمساعدة و تبادل الخبرات....


----------



## syrofoam (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخوتي الاعزاء لدي اسئلة حول تصنيع لاسفنج بحثت كثير عنها ولم اجد الجواب واتمنى ان اجد مااريد ان اعرفه من خلالكم
هل يوجد عملية حسابية لتحديد الاندكس ايزيزيونيت لكل كثافة ارجو اجابتي على هذا السؤال ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## rakaan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس الاسفنج السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي مصنع جديد في بغداد وهو يعمل بطريقة القالب (انتاج يدوي) وبصراحة واجهتني مشكلة وهي اني لا املك النسب اللازمة للانتاج وعليه اتصلت باحد الاصدقاء في سوريا وعن طرقه حصلت على بعض الخلطات ولكن المشكلة التي حصلت معي هو ان الانتاج كان جيدا من حيث شكل المنتوج ولكن وجود بعض التشققات داخل قطعة الاسفنج .انا التمس من حظرتكم بان تشرحلي سبب هذه المشكلة .مغ فائق الشكر


----------



## rakaan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخي العزيز مهندس الاسفنج السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي مصنع جديد في بغداد وهو يعمل بطريقة القالب (انتاج يدوي) وبصراحة واجهتني مشكلة وهي اني لا املك النسب اللازمة للانتاج وعليه اتصلت باحد الاصدقاء في سوريا وعن طرقه حصلت على بعض الخلطات ولكن المشكلة التي حصلت معي هو ان الانتاج كان جيدا من حيث شكل المنتوج ولكن وجود بعض التشققات داخل قطعة الاسفنج .انا التمس من حظرتكم بان تشرحلي سبب هذه المشكلة .مغ فائق الشكر*​


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ راكان،

ان وجود بعض التشققات بحد ذاته خطأ مصنعي ينشأ من سببين كيميائي او ميكانيكي... 

في ظل الظروف الحالية لا استطيع اجابتك لانه ينقصني الكثير من المعطيات. و ستكون حلولي نظرية وغير فعالة مائة بالمائة لان ظروف التشغيل المستخدمة عندك و تصميم الماكينه ومعادلات التصنيع و نوع المواد الداخله بالتفاعل و نسبها وزمن الخلط والكثافات المراد انتاجها كلها غير متوفرة لدي .

لذلك ارجو ان تعذرني لن استطيع ان اجيبك دون توفر المعلومات اللازمة والا سيكون مجرد تخمينات وندخل بمتاهة و زيادة تكاليف عليك باتباع اسلوب التجربة و الخطأ ولتفادي ذلك وحفاظاً على مصداقيتي بالاجابة يجب ان نتبع الاسلوب العلمي في التحليل وهذا مستحيل حاليا لعدم توفر المعلومات.

موفق.


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 نوفمبر 2009)

> اخوتي الاعزاء لدي اسئلة حول تصنيع لاسفنج بحثت كثير عنها ولم اجد الجواب واتمنى ان اجد مااريد ان اعرفه من خلالكم
> هل يوجد عملية حسابية لتحديد الاندكس ايزيزيونيت لكل كثافة ارجو اجابتي على هذا السؤال ولكم جزيل الشكر



اكيد يوجد عملية حسابية لحساب الاندكس وعمليات حسابية نظرية لاخرى لعمل اي كثافة تريدها لكنها معقدة نوعا ما :

اما بالنسبة للاندكس : 

(0.155*OH.value)
+
( 9.67 * PHPof water )
=
الاندكس عند 100% 

بالتعويض بالمعادلة تقدر على حساب الاندكس بطريقة عكسية.

الارقام 0.155 و 9.67 هي ثوابت حيث تم احتسابها بناء على المول المكافئ للماء و البوليول والTDI

.


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو engfoam بارك الله بيك ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق*​


----------



## كوبرا_555 (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ع الفائده*​


----------



## برفكت (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الفائده وياريت توضيح اكتر حيث اننى مبتداء فى هذا المجال


----------



## نزار خزرجي (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على النصيحة الحسنة والفائدة


----------



## redha1977 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الكريم التشققات في قلب الاسفنج له4عوامل درجة حرارة البوليول او التديي او نسبة الامين لان له صلة بتوليد الحرارة او كثرت نسبة الاكتوات او تنقية قدر الخلاط


----------



## symantic (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو التوضيح اكثر ولك فائق الاحترام وان امكن ارجو التواصل معى 01006651225


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يناير 2014)

اسباب مبدأيه للتشققات قد تساعدك الى ان تعثر على مهندس اوكيماى عالم باسرار الصنعه
نسب البليول وايزوسيانيد والكاتلست غير دقيقه وزمن الخلط ايضا
ومازلت عند رايى ان فى الصناعه يجب ان نستعين بأهل العلم والخبره باسناد الانتاج لهم وليس بكتابة روشته عبر موقع


----------

